# covering certificate for foal?



## Charli1892 (28 August 2010)

hi i had my mare covered about 2 months ago and i have just heard about getting a covering certificate to register your foal to a breed society etc

im new at this and i was just wondering if anyone could help me with where to get a covering certificate (is it from the stallions owners? im sure thats what i heard) the stallion is a great stallion with full papers etc and i know he is registered to a society too. my mare was bred via AI so do i need to call the stallions owners saying she is officially in foal?

any help on breeding certificates and registering a foal to a society would be so helpful 

thanks everyone!!


----------



## Charli1892 (29 August 2010)

Thanks! i did start to get worried that i was too late    i will contact the stud tomorrow and let them know  i really appreciate your help!


----------



## SKY (29 August 2010)

you can get it anytime up till foal is 1 yr old, then he/she would need bloodtest for proof when over 1.  so dont worry usually around oct, nov they post them out. but there is no worry till getting foal a book.


----------



## Maesfen (29 August 2010)

charm said:



			you can get it anytime up till foal is 1 yr old, then he/she would need bloodtest for proof when over 1.  so dont worry usually around oct, nov they post them out. but there is no worry till getting foal a book.
		
Click to expand...

Just check that it's not six months from birth before all foals should be registered though and they will need a sketch by a vet plus a microchip before you can send off the CC to the society.  
If you let us know which societies both the sire and dam are registered with I'm sure someone on here will know the formalities you need to go through for registration.


----------



## SKY (29 August 2010)

well, for a book you will need a sketch and microchipp no matter what age, but to use a covering cert you can use up to a 1 year old from birth, after that you need dna test which is few hundred pound just for the test.  as i had 2 mares that had to get done last year, one was with northern ireland horse board, other was with irish piebald and skewbald society.  just check with your society.
so you should be fine, but get it of stallion owner to have, as some stallion owners forget and need reminding.  dont worry your fine for a while.


----------



## illy89 (29 August 2010)

I bred my first foal this year and didn't realise that i needed a covering certificate until i came to register my foal. It had somehow got lost, i think it was sent to the stud where she was covered but i never received it. Gave the stallion owner a call and she sent me another copy. They don't usually get sent out till the end of the year though i don't think!


----------



## Holly831 (29 August 2010)

Don't panic! Even if your mare wasn't in foal you should still be sent a covering cert, usually at the end of the season or inthe beginning of the new year - some breed societies use them to show a stallions fertility. On the back of this some stallion owners don't like issuing one if the mare is not in foal!


----------

